# NOAA 3 Month Outlooks



## Greg (Sep 17, 2009)

"Equal Chance" of above, normal, below (whatever the hell that means :lol temp and precip all winter...

*Oct-Nov-Dec 2009 *











*Nov-Dec-Jan 2009-10 *










*Dec-Jan-Feb 2009-10 *










*Jan-Feb-Mar 2010 *


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Eh, what do they know?  I'm banking on Highway Star's predictions and planning riding my bike all winter instead.


----------



## KingM (Sep 17, 2009)

So, uhm, could be anything?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2009)

I would rather see that than A's on both maps in our area.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 17, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I would rather see that than A's on both maps in our area.



+1


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Eh, what do they know?  I'm banking on Highway Star's predictions and planning riding my bike all winter instead.



Boy, 

Thats a good way to make enemies by saying that...:argue:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Eh, what do they know?  I'm banking on Highway Star's predictions and planning riding my bike all winter instead.


B..time to delete this post!!!!!


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2009)

It's a great CYA. I should be going to school for meteorology... damn!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2009)

Does not really account for much, really. Above average cold can mean the cold front hits too hard and blocks the moisture. Above average precipitation could come with above average temps and more rain than usual. Who knows? Long range outlooks really don't do much for me though I do dig the short term trending analysis the local ski weather pros do. They generally can see trends happening a few weeks out with good reliability when they are confident one way or the other.


----------



## billski (Sep 19, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Does not really account for much, really. Above average cold can mean the cold front hits too hard and blocks the moisture. Above average precipitation could come with above average temps and more rain than usual. Who knows? Long range outlooks really don't do much for me though I do dig the short term trending analysis the local ski weather pros do. They generally can see trends happening a few weeks out with good reliability when they are confident one way or the other.



+1.  the NWS staff are the first to admit that their long-range forecasts have so much uncertainty in them that they are not to be relied on.

Then again, the melting polar ice cap could be a real problem :blink:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 21, 2009)

This sounds like it might mean something.

http://www.cjonline.com/news/local/2009-09-20/earth_approaching_sunspot_records


----------

